# Redfish fillet knife



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the name of the company or the guy that sells that redfish knife that was at the fishing show this year?
I think they went for about $15 and they last for several years without maintanence before you need to replace.
Website or phone number would be great.
Thanks for any info.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

This knife is like a chain saw through reds!

9218724293 DEXTER-SG142/8TE-TIGER EDGE Utility - *8"*
*SOFT GRIP*-STAIN FREE HIGH Carbon


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

That the one that was at the fishing show or some other one?


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

There were two at this years fishing show...this was the good one! :biggrin:


----------



## Backlashed_39 (Sep 5, 2005)

Just go buy a 10" pointed bread knife....


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

electric knife for redfish! recently bought an electric knife and can fillet twice the number of fish as i used to. don't know why i waited so long.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

x2 I have the rapala simular to this . No problem ever.Well except providing reds sometimes..lol



Harbormaster said:


> This knife is like a chain saw through reds!
> 
> 9218724293 DEXTER-SG142/8TE-TIGER EDGE Utility - *8"*
> *SOFT GRIP*-STAIN FREE HIGH Carbon


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

I & L Speciality Cutlery
Larry Cohen 
941-755-3588
[email protected]


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Hmmm an electric knife for Reds, I've burnt all of m up, havn't tried a sawzall YET tho. I have one simular to Harbormasters ceptn mines got a blue handle and a little longer...knuckles BEWARE, I do like HMsters better tho...WW


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

At times I've thought about getting the chainsaw out :tongue:


----------



## TheSaltwaterLine (Aug 25, 2009)

Last year I started cleaning mine like Roger in this video and never have a knife problem anymore. Check it out: 




Notice he starts right behind the dorsal fin and slides down the backbone through the tail. Then runs his knife back towards the head without cutting through the hard rib bones and then just cracks them suckers. Really easy and you don't kill your knife doing it. Has worked great for me!

I don't take the heads off first - not sure why this one was done like that.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

TheSaltwaterLine said:


> Last year I started cleaning mine like Roger in this video and never have a knife problem anymore. Check it out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


can't go to youtube right now, but if it's the vid i'm thinking about (and you describe), i clean redfish this way...MUCH easier.

not sure why anyone would take the head off first either.


----------



## Larry J. (Jun 3, 2012)

LARRY ----- [email protected] I sell the MUNDIAL redfish knife.

THANKS


----------



## bdriscoll (Jan 6, 2007)

The Mundial is the way to go.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Larry J. said:


> LARRY ----- [email protected] I sell the MUNDIAL redfish knife.
> 
> THANKS


I like resurrected threads, especially in the Lenten season.. lol

Hey Larry, I was just ready to post up on the Mundial that I got turned on to a few years back. Childsplay cleaning Reds, Sheeps or ?/ JUst wear a glove on the other hand and go slow. No need to rush a trip to the ER if needed. :doowapsta

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?p=8483818#post8483818


----------



## steve holchak (May 18, 2012)

Pirrahna electric with barracuda blade. Awsome.


----------



## Capt sharky (Feb 22, 2012)

Larry cohen in florida he is at all major shows he has it all


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

You guys know that you don't have to cut through the ribs right?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

X3 on the Dexter serrated, that is what I have.


----------



## Pecos (Feb 20, 2006)

Harbormaster said:


> This knife is like a chain saw through reds!
> 
> 9218724293 DEXTER-SG142/8TE-TIGER EDGE Utility - *8"*
> *SOFT GRIP*-STAIN FREE HIGH Carbon


NOPE! I have had both and the MUNDIAL (both lengths) are what you are looking for...I PROMISE!!
Cleaning redfish, snapper, sheephead ceases to a chore with these knives. I use the longer blade for the fileting and the shorter one for cutting out the throats aka Gulf Quail.

'Nuff said,
PECOS


----------



## fishanywhere (May 21, 2004)

Try this with any knife, not just a serrated one. 
1) Start from the tail, redfish back to you. Go up till you hit ribs. 
2) Then continue fileting above the ribs up toward the head. You don't need to cut through the ribs (which is the hardest part of fileting a red). 
3) Once that is done, cut behind the pectoral fin all the way through to the backbone connecting to your filet cut up from the tail. 
4) Then make sure this vertical cut connects through the gut cavity to the horizontal cut you started from the tail. Basically you want the outline of the filet completely cut through the skin and the meat you want to come off in the filet.
5) Firmly grab the filet behind the pectoral fin with your thumb under the fileted meat and your other four fingers grabbing the belly section. 
6) Give a hard twist in the clockwise direction (honestly either direction probably works, but I do it clockwise). The rib bones are ball and socket joints and they should twist right out. The filet is completely off at this point. 
7) flip over the fish and repeat.


----------



## trifecta100 (Feb 27, 2014)

Look at Captain Vincent Russo's fish cleaning utube videos. For meat return these are the best knives. Cutting fish with large rib bones is better starting inside and working out. I have cleaned thousands of fish and never thought of this for Redfish, Sheephead, Etc. I know it is going to work great as i have tried both flounder and trout.


----------



## cfulbright (Jun 24, 2009)

Dexter Russell all the way!!! I use the 6" boning knife. It is sharp and stout. It WILL cut redfish ribs, fingers, table, it dont care. 

Go to Academy they carry them now. about $20-$30 each.


----------



## Spitflames (May 1, 2013)

trifecta100 said:


> Look at Captain Vincent Russo's fish cleaning utube videos. For meat return these are the best knives. Cutting fish with large rib bones is better starting inside and working out. I have cleaned thousands of fish and never thought of this for Redfish, Sheephead, Etc. I know it is going to work great as i have tried both flounder and trout.


i've seen this video and im wanting to purchase the curved knife he has, do you have his products? and if so, do you recommend them?


----------



## Spitflames (May 1, 2013)

cfulbright said:


> Dexter Russell all the way!!! I use the 6" boning knife. It is sharp and stout. It WILL cut redfish ribs, fingers, table, it dont care.


lol i bet!!


----------



## adpostel (Jan 14, 2006)

I bought the curved knife Russo uses in his video last month at Roy's Bait and Tackle when I was down in Flour Bluff. I like the curved knife, and I will also order a couple from Mr. Larry.... I'd like to get the serrated Mundial and a couple of victorinox regrinds from him. I'm on a knife kick right now, so I am also gonna order one from Texas Deer Slayer on here too......


----------



## trifecta100 (Feb 27, 2014)

I have only cleaned a few fish with it but i did like it. Be careful when you put an edge on them they are really sharp!


----------

